# NY MEET`



## kalmkidd (Oct 11, 2007)

ANYONE IN NEW YORK INTERESTED IN MEETING UP FOR SOME SHOOTING.


----------



## babidoll85 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello, I am new here and new to photography, but I would love to shoot with someone else.....I'm in upstate NY, anyone else?


----------



## Heck (Nov 12, 2007)

I think I'm around where Kalmkidd is but how far upstate are you?


----------



## dream (Nov 27, 2007)

im new too, when is the meet?


----------



## subimatt (Nov 28, 2007)

ill be up for something, where in Upstate is everyone. Im in the Albany area.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2007)

Perhaps we could do it in central park or somewhere, how far are you guys from the city?


----------



## subimatt (Nov 28, 2007)

NYC is a day trip for me, I do need to go down soon and visit BH, but im not sure ill be able to swing it before the holiday season is over. On the other side of things, anything within an hour radius of Albany on the weekends ill be open to on short notice assuming I dont have a shoot scheduled already.


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 29, 2007)

new york is an awful big state, haha...

i'm only 15min from Union station which takes me right into grand central, i'de be down for a day trip


----------



## 10-16 (Nov 30, 2007)

I live on Long Island, so NYC is no big deal for me. It'd be great to meet up and shoot somewhere. I'm not sure it'll all work out for me with the holidays and everything, but I could probably make some time.

I'm still fairly new here though, and don't know many people, but if everyone's willing to look past that, I am. I love meeting new people!


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 9, 2007)

lets set this up then if everyone is still interested central park sounds good to me.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 9, 2007)

id be interested to meet up!

keep me updated


----------



## Heck (Dec 21, 2007)

Central Park sounds good.


----------



## 10-16 (Dec 21, 2007)

Keep me posted as well!


----------



## Mike8913 (Jan 9, 2008)

did this ever happen? i'm new to the forum and I'm on 55th street between 2nd and 3rd and I'd be interested in getting some shots with more experienced people.


----------



## Heck (Jan 14, 2008)

Has not happend yet. Somebody needs to at least pick a date lol.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Jan 18, 2008)

id be willing to show up for a central park meet up, a warm day though!


----------



## lidiving (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm in western Suffolk Long Island. :lmao:


----------



## lucki85 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am assuming this meet never took place since no one has reported on it, but what about trying to set something up now? I live a few hours away from NYC, but would consider making a trip there. I have to admit though, I am quite intimidated of the idea of traveling into NYC alone...I have only been there once...on a bus trip. LOL


----------



## Easy_Target (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm down for a meetup. Anyone want to do an Easter break meetup?


----------



## McManniss (Apr 12, 2008)

How about sometime in late May/Early June. The weather will be nice and all the trees and flowers will be in full bloom by then.

Figured someone had to get the ball rolling by making a suggestion.


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 19, 2008)

This is a great time to do NYC, the flowers are blooming like crazy everywhere. Cherries, Pears, dafodils, magnolias... it's a bloomin mess here. Come on down?... but do it real soon, these flowers go fast.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 21, 2008)

assuming im still in the area, im in


----------



## digital flower (Apr 28, 2008)

I could probably make an early June meeting. Maybe late May if it is a Sunday.


----------



## bhendjol (May 8, 2008)

Yes, please.


----------



## wyn (May 19, 2008)

Lets make this happen guys!!!! June 8th Sunday is good for everyone?


----------



## 20Deez (May 27, 2008)

On a totally side note, any of you attending this friday's Adobe Photoshop Seminar Tour?


----------



## kalmkidd (May 29, 2008)

hey im back lol.. anyone down for a meet central park we can meet at grand central or sumthin .. not this sunday next sunday.. is that ok or u guys tell me a good date..


----------



## spiffybeth (May 29, 2008)

^^ back from the dead!


----------



## wyn (May 30, 2008)

im free every sunday LOL June 8th sounds good


----------



## ceej (Jun 1, 2008)

I am new to TPF, but I love shooting in Central Park. Actually, all over NYC. It is an amazing place to get all kinds of shots and practice. I am new to photography, with the exception of the "family pics". 
I normally would jump all over this meet-up, but we will be at the Nascar race that weekend. Please share with us some of the pics you get and keep us informed if you are going to do it again. I would love to come out and play.


----------



## wyn (Jun 4, 2008)

so are we gonna meet up this sunday?


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

I would love to join in a meet up in NYC... one major problem.  I work weekends... bummer...


----------



## wyn (Jun 6, 2008)

its getting close and no one replied yet, there is one flickr meet tomorrow in central park, i will be there, check this out :
http://flickr.com/groups/nycsocials/discuss/72157604442294159/


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up....

Maybe its time I catch something **cough** and need a day to recup


----------

